# Phobia of Tattoos...



## Phipps (Sep 22, 2017)

Not sure which sub-forum this would belong on, but anyway...

Ok, so I suppose the word "Phobia" would be a little bit of an exaggeration... I don't get actively scared whenever I see individuals/ pictures with/ of tattoos. But I do indeed a have a real dislike of Tattoos. Don't get me wrong, my dislike is NOT of the INDIVIDUALS who have them- just the Tattoos themselves. It has been with me for as long as I can remember. I have a Great Uncle (who I no longer see) who had a few Tattoos, and I remember them making me feel really uncomfortable when I was about 5/6. I have tried my hardest to get over this "Phobia"- I remember even getting temporary tattoos when I was young to try to get over it! They didn't help me to get over my dislike of them though.

For some reason or another, it just makes me feel really uncomfortable to see Tattoos on any individual. It doesn't matter whether they're on a total stranger, my best friend (who indeed has one!) or my worst enemy. And again, it doesn't matter what the Tattoo is of or where it is on the body- whether it's a Tramp Stamp, a Heart or a Swastika (but that's another debate)- they are all equally disgusting to look at, in my opinion. While it might sound a little sexist/selfish, whenever I see young women with tattoos, it just really disappoints me. Why would a young, attractive woman want to ruin her body like that!!?? 

My take on why I might feel this way, is perhaps because of both the physical implications of the Tattooing process and the Ink itself. But it may also be the fact that Tattoos can often give an insight into the individual's thought processes and opinions (or lack of), that is disturbing to me. Perhaps I may also have a phobia of someone's innermost thoughts physically invading my personal space? 

I know people get Tattoos for all sorts of reasons, whether to commemorate a loved one, an event, belief etc. And I can respect that. But to me, there is just something incredibly Unnatural and Creepy about wanting to inject Ink under your skin. Strangely though, I don't feel the same way about piercings. Perhaps it is the fact they can be removed?

What do you guys think of this? Can you think of other reasons I might have this "Phobia"? Do you yourselves have this phobia/ know anyone who feels the same way? Or am I just weird for feeling this way/ making a big deal over nothing?

No trolling please. :smile2:


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

If you don't like tattoos, then it's no big deal. To each his own. I don't like tattoos either.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

You've probably associated them with some kind of undesirable personality traits or something. Or the idea of permanent body modification is generally unsettling to you.

A lot of guys find tattoos on women unattractive and I assume it's because of the associated personality traits they personally dislike + they get in the way of their skin. Skin is something guys generally find attractive. You just seem to have developed a stronger aversion.


----------



## BackonTrack (Oct 16, 2017)

I don't like tats either. I don't mind the pacific island patterns on men's arms (I come from New Zealand so that's quite common) but on women it's a huge turnoff for me.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Eh, I love tattoos. People with tattoos usually catch my eye and I'm often more attracted to people with them. I don't have any but I will get some soon, tbh if someone winds up finding my future tattoos creepy or disgusting then that's fine, you do you and I'll do me. It's probably for the best that I've given you an easy visual identifier that our friendship or relationship will never work out so no need to bother. If only other warnings/issues were so easily identified. It's quite a positive thing if you think about it that way huh?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

A couple tattoos is okay. When the tattoos cover half a limb or more, I just can't help but stare. It's kind of freaky. 

Plugs in the ear lobes is even freakier, especially if the hole is empty. Horrifying.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

i don't have a phobia. i don't mind them on men but if 90% of your body is covered, then no thanks. i can't stand them on women, a few small ones can be really nice and look feminine but sleeves, chest, neck(??? wtf), god no. i have one and i would go for 2 more maybe (all small ones) and that's it.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

It's just a preference.

Women with tattoos are hot, not neccessarily any hotter than women without them but it's not a turn off. 

Unless it's a really stupid tattoo.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

komorikun said:


> A couple tattoos is okay. When the tattoos cover half a limb or more, I just can't help but stare. It's kind of freaky.
> 
> Plugs in the ear lobes is even freakier, especially if the hole is empty. Horrifying.


Interesting. I find the sleeves attractive, and solitary tattoos unappealing.


----------



## Phipps (Sep 22, 2017)

roxslide said:


> Eh, I love tattoos. People with tattoos usually catch my eye and I'm often more attracted to people with them. I don't have any but I will get some soon, tbh if someone winds up finding my future tattoos creepy or disgusting then that's fine, you do you and I'll do me. It's probably for the best that I've given you an easy visual identifier that our friendship or relationship will never work out so no need to bother. If only other warnings/issues were so easily identified. It's quite a positive thing if you think about it that way huh?


Again, like I said, it is Nothing Personal to any individual who has/ is considering getting a Tattoo. I would think nothing less (or more) of you or anyone else as an individual if they have a Tattoo- as I said in my opening post, my Best Friend indeed has one! And fair enough if you like them. It is great that we all have the freedom to be able to express ourselves in the way we choose.

My post was not to criticise those who have them- just more to explore the mentality of why I (and others) might not like them, or indeed the reverse! And what could possibly bring on such a "Phobia". As Persephone The Dread said, it may simply be an association with certain personality traits. I can't quite think of what though- perhaps I have come to associate them with undesirable individuals (as true or untrue as that may be?) Or it may be one of those unexplainable phobias- maybe a natural reaction to something that shouldn't be on somebody's body (being Ink under your skin)?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Girl Without a Shadow said:


> Interesting. I find the sleeves attractive, and solitary tattoos unappealing.


I thought the whole point of a tattoo is to decorate the skin, not to *become *the skin.


----------



## Castle75 (Sep 29, 2019)

Phipps, did you find any way around this?
My wife just got a tiny tattoo whilst away with her family, and it has sent me into a spiral.. I can resonate with your description and comments. I feel like I am in a black hole, I can’t bare to look at it, it totally creeps me out, and my family is nearly destroyed. Now I have become hyper sensitive to anyone in society with a tattoo, I am being haunted.. The doctor has given me medication and I am seeing a counsellor tomorrow, but really in need of useful support on how to break through this and hold my family together..


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sometimes they're OK but frankly I don't care for them.

EDIT - Just realized this thread is ancient but whatever.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Castle75 said:


> Phipps, did you find any way around this?
> My wife just got a tiny tattoo whilst away with her family, and it has sent me into a spiral.. I can resonate with your description and comments. I feel like I am in a black hole, I can't bare to look at it, it totally creeps me out, and my family is nearly destroyed. Now I have become hyper sensitive to anyone in society with a tattoo, I am being haunted.. The doctor has given me medication and I am seeing a counsellor tomorrow, but really in need of useful support on how to break through this and hold my family together..


From just one tattoo? Didn't you guys talk about it before she got it?

Sometimes I like them and sometimes they look "dirty" and stupid. It depends.

There's a girl that works at a cafe we go to sometimes that has so many it's crazy. She has them on her face too - a large chain tattooed across her forehead etc. She had a baby recently and brought it to the cafe. I must admit I was surprised it wasn't covered in tattoos as well. (j/k)


----------



## Castle75 (Sep 29, 2019)

harrison said:


> Castle75 said:
> 
> 
> > Phipps, did you find any way around this?
> ...


Everyone is different, and I've lost my marbles... and I don't seem to be able to wind it back in yet. It's been a month and I'm a little better health wise, but still a mess. 
I can't drink coffee any more because it throws my Blood Pressure sky high and Ive now stopped drinking because I'm mr placid, but was getting angry and sharing how I feel.
She knew I wouldn't be happy, but she didn't know it would affect me like this. She didn't even tell me before she did it with her family, who were in New York together, while I was back home in the uk. I just got a group photo on the family WhatsApp.

But the big question, is there anyone who has overcome this phobia and has some good advice for me?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Castle75 said:


> Everyone is different, and I've lost my marbles... and I don't seem to be able to wind it back in yet. It's been a month and I'm a little better health wise, but still a mess.
> I can't drink coffee any more because it throws my Blood Pressure sky high and Ive now stopped drinking because I'm mr placid, but was getting angry and sharing how I feel.
> She knew I wouldn't be happy, but she didn't know it would affect me like this. She didn't even tell me before she did it with her family, who were in New York together, while I was back home in the uk. I just got a group photo on the family WhatsApp.
> 
> But the big question, is there anyone who has overcome this phobia and has some good advice for me?


Well, maybe someone else will have some ideas for you. Or maybe you'll just get used to it after a while.


----------



## Waterdots (Sep 10, 2019)

I won't get my demon tattoo then


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

A phobia of tattoos sounds unlikely and strange, but I think being "all tatted-up" is degenerate, particularly if you are a woman. Same goes for tattoos on the face, either sex. Used to be neutral on this but my opinion has changed... I could be wrong and everyone is different, but I feel as if the average man views alot of tattoos on women as somewhat of a turn-off with the exact opposite being true for how the average woman views it on men. Personally feel like women who have a lot of tattoos (or very large noticeable ones) and/or many piercings (nose, lip, tongue, stomach, private parts) are more likely to have had more/multiple sexual partners, and I feel like such features tend to be associated with risky behavior in general and maybe even less self-respect. This is just my own perception and opinion.

I used to want one some years ago but now don't really care to get one, so I can easily see how some people can come to regret it (or change their minds) after the fact. Like with any major or lasting decision, if you have an idea for one I think it's best to sit on it for a bit and at least wait a few years just incase you end up changing your mind in any way. Nowadays there is laser removal though so I guess it's not as big of a deal if you do get one and end up changing your mind...


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm not a huge fan of them. I don't like face or neck tats at all, and don't care much for them in general otherwise. There are some I do kinda like in a way, but not on women. Sleeves are kinda cool in some cases, I've been a bit more open to them the last few years, probably because they've gotten really popular these days.

I don't see myself ever getting any though, plus they don't age well at all. My grandfather got tats during WW2 (before my grandparents met) and my grandmother hated them and always told me as a kid to never get any, and that's always stuck with me.

Definitely don't have a phobia of them though.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

forgetmylife said:


> A phobia of tattoos sounds unlikely and strange, but I think being "all tatted-up" is degenerate, particularly if you are a woman. Same goes for tattoos on the face, either sex. Used to be neutral on this but my opinion has changed... I could be wrong and everyone is different, but I feel as if the average man views alot of tattoos on women as somewhat of a turn-off with the exact opposite being true for how the average woman views it on men. Personally feel like women who have a lot of tattoos (or very large noticeable ones) and/or many piercings (nose, lip, tongue, stomach, private parts) are more likely to have had more/multiple sexual partners, and I feel like such features tend to be associated with risky behavior in general and maybe even less self-respect. This is just my own perception and opinion.
> 
> I used to want one some years ago but now don't really care to get one, so I can easily see how some people can come to regret it (or change their minds) after the fact. Like with any major or lasting decision, if you have an idea for one I think it's best to sit on it for a bit and at least wait a few years just incase you end up changing your mind in any way. Nowadays there is laser removal though so I guess it's not as big of a deal if you do get one and end up changing your mind...


Your avatar looks pretty degenerate.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

forgetmylife said:


> I feel like such features tend to be associated with risky behavior in general and *maybe even less self-respect*


I don't really see the connection to less self-respect. It takes confidence to get a tattoo. And confidence and self-respect are closely linked. There are plenty of people out there who would like a tattoo and don't get one because they lack self-confidence. And that lack of self-confidence is a lack of respect for their own thoughts and feelings about having a tattoo. Some of those people, once they gain self-respect, then decide to get themselves a tattoo. So the correlation could be the exact opposite of the one you're proposing.

I just don't think tattoos say anything about self-respect at all. They're just a preference, like a food preference. In this case, they're an acquired taste, like olives. There's nothing wrong with liking or not liking them. I'm not surprised if more men dislike them on women than women on men, but that's just how gender stereotypes operate. In this case, tattoos are culturally masculinizing, and people who are finicky about the femininity of their partners won't like them.

Tattoos have never been a big part of my personal aesthetic, but when I was younger I considered getting some (based primarily on the paintings of Norval Morrisseau). I don't have any and probably won't get any at this point. Whether or not I like them on other people really depends on the person. There are good tattoos and bad tattoos, just like there are good and bad hairstyles, so it just depends. A lot of the guys in my stories have tattoos, though. (And scars. I love scars.)


----------

